# Hilfe für Studienarbeit



## wormsattack (30 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin in einer Gruppe von Studenten, die im Rahmen eines Planungsseminar ein Sägewerk auf die "grüne Wiese" stellen sollen. 
Ein Thema hier ist auch das Kommunikationssytem angefangen von der Betriebsleitebene über die Leitstände und SPSen bis hin zur Feldebene.
Da wir im Bereich der Feldbusse nicht ganz so viel Erfahrung haben und nach einer praxistauglichen Lösung suchen, hoffen wir das unsere bisherigen Annahmen so verwendbar sind  

Bisher wollen wir die das AS-Interface, Profibus und Profinet verwenden. 
- ASI in für einfache Sensor- u. Aktoranbindung
- Profibus für komplexere Aufgaben wie Antriebe usw.
- Profinet (RT) für die verbindung der SPSen untereinander und mit den Leitrechnern
- Profinet (TCP/IP) Verbindung Leitrechner mit Betriebsleitebene

Ein paar Fragen dazu:

1. Ist diese Konstellation so sinnvoll? bzw. 
2. würde Profinet alle Bereiche abdecken, die der Profibus auch kann oder muss/sollte zweigleisig gefahren werden? (auch hinsichtlich der verfügbarkeit von herstellern)
3. Wie sieht es mit den Kosten aus? (welches von beiden Bussystemen ist günstiger)

Für weitere Anregungen sind wir immer offen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruß Michael


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

In der Praxis wurde ich ASi durch den Profibus ersetzen. Warum einen extra Bus wenn ich den Profibus eh schon habe. Aber da gibt es bestimmt andere Meinungen zu. 

In eurem Projekt könnt ihr aber auch den Profibus durch das Profinet ersetzen. Dann habt ihr nur noch einen Bus. Ich denke das es mittlerweile alles was es als Profibus gibt auch in Profinet zu haben ist. Markus (der Chef) müsste da eine Präsentation von haben ( Forumstreffen !!!! ) die er eigentlich mal rumschicken wollte......  

Die Verbindungen zu anderen SPSen und zur Leitebene würde ich über ein extra Ethernet-Netzwerk mit TCP/IP machen. 

Die Kosten sind warscheinlich am günstigsten wenn ihr nur einen Bus verwendet. Das müsste man aber mal durchkalkulieren wenn ihr wisst was alles genau in euerem Sägewerk passieren soll


----------



## TagebauCoder (30 Juni 2007)

Würde da auch zu stimmen, den ASI wegzulassen. Der ASI an sich ist in einer SPS Landschaft mit Profibus DP ein unnötiges Kompatibilitäts- / Materialvorhaltungsproblem.
Wir fahren gut damit die Prozessebene über Profibus, und die Leit- und Visualisierungsebene über TCP/IP kommunizieren zu lassen.
Die Master-Master Kommunikation (SPSn untereinander) erfolgt über Profibus FDL.

-Nur 2 Kabeltypen
-Keine Interfaces nötig
-Hohe Verfügbarkeit (durch viele Repeater)
-Hohe Sicherheit auf der Steuerungsebene
-Lange Strecken über OLM und LWL


----------



## wormsattack (1 Juli 2007)

Vielen Dank erst mal an euch beide.

ASI wird gekickt.  

Ich denke wir werden dann nur Profinet einsetzen bzw. in der Leitebene dann wie von euch beiden vorgeschlagen über TCP/IP.


----------



## zotos (1 Juli 2007)

wormsattack schrieb:


> ...
> ASI wird gekickt.
> ...



Also ASI hat ja schon seine Berechtigung in gewissen Bereichen. Also bei großen Bandsystemen im Materialfluss habe ich da schon sehr schöne Lösungen mit gesehen. Aber je kompakter und/oder je komplexer eine Anlage/Maschine wird um so mehr macht es Sinn auf die Krücke zu verzichten und bis auf die unterste Ebene den Profibus oder vergleichbares zu nehmen. 
Umkehrschluss einfache aber Flächenmäßig ausgedehnte Aufgaben meisten im Bereich des Materialflusses sind schön mit ASI zu lösen.


----------



## IBN-Service (14 Juli 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ASI hat ja schon seine Berechtigung in gewissen Bereichen. Also bei großen Bandsystemen im Materialfluss habe ich da schon sehr schöne Lösungen mit gesehen. Aber je kompakter und/oder je komplexer eine Anlage/Maschine wird um so mehr macht es Sinn auf die Krücke zu verzichten und bis auf die unterste Ebene den Profibus oder vergleichbares zu nehmen.
> Umkehrschluss einfache aber Flächenmäßig ausgedehnte Aufgaben meisten im Bereich des Materialflusses sind schön mit ASI zu lösen.



Hallo zotos,

grundsätzlich seh ich dass ähnlich wie du.

Allerdings stört mich beim ASi hinsichtlich der "Flächenmäßig ausgedehnte Aufgaben", dass maximal 100m Leitungslänge erlaubt sind. 
Dann muss ein Repeater /  Netzteil + Isoüberwachung installiert werden.
Das nervt im Feld ungemein.

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## zotos (14 Juli 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo zotos,
> 
> grundsätzlich seh ich dass ähnlich wie du.
> 
> ...



Stimmt.
Meine Aussage Flächenmäßig ausgedehnt" ist eben auch eine dehnbarer Begriff. Für den Maschinenbau sind 100m schon recht groß. Im Anlagen bau ist das sicher anders.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 Juli 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo zotos,
> 
> dass maximal 100m Leitungslänge erlaubt sind.


 
Es gibt so nette Abschlusswiderstände, teilweise messen die sich selber ein. Damit haben wir schon ASi-Bus bis zu 300m aufgebaut. Mit einem Netzteil......


----------

